
He Who Must Not Be Tolerated - roseway4
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/08/opinion/joichi-ito.html
======
roseway4
Kara Swisher writing for the NYTimes: "Joi Ito’s fall from grace for his
relationship with Jeffrey Epstein was much deserved. But his style of corner-
cutting ethics is all too common in tech."

